# Should i get the 5D IV or wait for the 6D II ?



## RandomRazr (Jun 4, 2017)

So i sold my Canon 70D, and thinking its time to move up in the world.

I played around with the 80D, which cwould be a step up form the 70D, but i wnat a bigger upgrade.

I like the 5D IV, but the tilt screen on the upcoming 6D II is very attractive for me.

im prob, 70% video and 30% photo.

i know the 5d IV 4k isnt the best, but i always shoot 1080p 60fps as its just an easier format to work with for youtube.

i know the 6d II isnt far away, announcement expected July and release in August, but i dunno if i can hold off that long.

I still have my 24-70mm 2.8 II L lens so Im sticking with canon.

plus i have a wedding to go to next week and would like to have a camera. (im not the photographer but would like to take pictures).

anyways, do you guys think i would be missing out on the 6D II if I got the 5D IV ?

Would the 6D II have features (asside from the potential tilt screen) that the 5D IV wouldnt have?

Really on the fence about this.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2017)

Of course, we only have rumors for the 6D MK II, I'm sure its already being produced, but a lot of things can delay its production.

Moving from a crop body to FF can mean redoing your lens selection, but you will love the improvement to high ISO settings.

Two things to consider:

1. A 5D model will seem heavy at first, and having to use a longer and larger lens to get the same results adds even more weight. After a while, its second nature.

I have only tried a 80D in store, its so light and small, it seems like a toy, there is that much difference.

I doubt that the 6D MK II will match the 5D MK IV for performance, if the fold out screen is useful to you, it can make a difference. I use the tilt up screen on my G1X II as well as the touch to shoot feature and really like it. I hope the 6D has the same feature.

As for video quality, expect the 5D MK IV to be better, but truthfully, they should both very good, far above my meager video capabilities.

The joystick on a 5D is something I find very nice due to my large hands, its much easier to operate.

Unless you need the better build and the better autofocus system of the 5D MK IV, you can get a 6D II, and save $1000 to apply to upgrading lenses or buying new accessories. Also, be aware that initially, third party lenses flashes, and other accessories my need a firmware upgrade to operate properly. Buying a newly introduced model can bite you in unexpected places.

In either case, you may find that your 70D gets little use.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jun 4, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Of course, we only have rumors for the 6D MK II, I'm sure its already being produced, but a lot of things can delay its production.
> 
> Moving from a crop body to FF can mean redoing your lens selection, but you will love the improvement to high ISO settings.
> 
> ...



Would it be possible the 6D II would have a better 4k recording? Not necessary in quality, but having a better codec and not as cropped? 

Andmy 70D is sold hence why im upgrading lol


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2017)

RandomRazr said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, we only have rumors for the 6D MK II, I'm sure its already being produced, but a lot of things can delay its production.
> ...



In Short, No. Its a entry level FF body.

Canon will save every penny possible producing it, a better codec? If is uses less processing power and is simpler, it might, but its unlikely. There is a huge cost to implement something like a different codec because the firmware will require maintenance, and a separate codec from other cameras will cost big dollars to maintain. Engineers reuse as many things as possible to keep costs down. 4K is cropped because of heat generation from the high data rate and powerful processor needed to run it. Don't expect a more powerful or dual processors in a entry level camera, expect less, the cheaper construction (plastic body) will mean that the heat sinks will be less capable, so they will do something to reduce the heat.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jun 4, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> RandomRazr said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Ah makes sense. tho i wouldnt imagine the 6d II being made of entirely plastic, when the 7D II is made of metal andits a crop sensor.

by the sounds of it, asside from a possible tilt screen, i wouldnt be missing out if i decided on the 5D IV? its prob more then what i need but i wanted a jump from my old 70D I sold


----------



## Buck (Jun 4, 2017)

just rent a 5d4 for the weekend, I used one last weekend thanks the CPS and liked it over my 5d3. not in the market for a new body right now but I would buy it if my 5d3 starts to have issues. By renting you will have a baseline to compare the 6d2 when it comes out.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jun 4, 2017)

Buck said:


> just rent a 5d4 for the weekend, I used one last weekend thanks the CPS and liked it over my 5d3. not in the market for a new body right now but I would buy it if my 5d3 starts to have issues. By renting you will have a baseline to compare the 6d2 when it comes out.



I considered renting until i saw in canada here they charge 185 dollars to rent the 5d IV for ONE DAY.

I guess worse case i could return the camera if its to much for me. they allhave 14 day return.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 4, 2017)

Here in UK if you pick it up a rental midday Friday, the one-day rental takes it to Saturday, but as the rental closes on Saturday afternoon, they say I can take it back Monday morning for no extra cost.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jun 7, 2017)

Buck said:


> just rent a 5d4 for the weekend, I used one last weekend thanks the CPS and liked it over my 5d3. not in the market for a new body right now but I would buy it if my 5d3 starts to have issues. By renting you will have a baseline to compare the 6d2 when it comes out.



boys i think im gonna go for the 5D IV. im gonna be broke XD


----------



## PeterAlex7 (Jun 7, 2017)

RandomRazr said:


> Buck said:
> 
> 
> > just rent a 5d4 for the weekend, I used one last weekend thanks the CPS and liked it over my 5d3. not in the market for a new body right now but I would buy it if my 5d3 starts to have issues. By renting you will have a baseline to compare the 6d2 when it comes out.
> ...



So make them work for you, it's a money maker, it wont let you down


----------



## K (Jun 7, 2017)

Neither option will be great if you're primarily video user. Although, the fact that you stick to 1080 makes Canon a player. And since you are committed to it because of your glass....


The 6D2 will have an advantage only if it has an articulating screen for run and gun video work, not just a tilt screen. Tilt is marginal. Either way, it will be touch just like the 5D4 and have dual-pixel, which is about 90% of the game when it comes to video.

The big nerf of the 6D2 will likely be a weaker AF system and/or a single card slot (if this matters to you). I personally don't buy single card slot cameras anymore, because cards fail and losing photos or videos is awful no matter how mission critical or not. You don't want to be reshooting your Youtube video, and all the takes because of failed SD card. AF system is more important for stills, since the DPAF takes care of the video.

6D2 isn't even announced yet. Sometime in July they say. Expect massive preorders, then backorders for at least 2-3 months. 

Yes, you will likely save at least $1,000 going with a 6D2, but Canon will ensure you will be missing out on some important features for your savings. There's no free ride in Canon. 

It's always risky preordering a camera and being part of the earliest owners as you are a form of "beta tester" ...if the camera is perfect, great. If not, you will be among those possibly sending the camera back for a recall or warranty. Canon is one of the best at testing their cameras before releasing them, so they are the least likely to have issues unlike other brands which seems like they rely on their end users to test for them.

I like to wait a while for others to get the camera, test it, and get some results out. I'm pretty good about cutting through the BS of all the biased reviews to get a good idea, but ultimately, a $2,000+ purchase deserves a $150ish rental to try it before you buy it. The rental cost is a lot less than the loss you'll take selling it as used if you regret your purchase.

While glass is king, when it comes to video - the body's video features are really important in proportion to the lens. For $3,300 that your 5D4 will cost, there are other options. Most videographers have left Canon DSLR's and the 5D4 is a loser on video. Canon is desperately trying to get them back with this latest update that provides C-log, but it won't be enough.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jun 7, 2017)

K said:


> Neither option will be great if you're primarily video user. Although, the fact that you stick to 1080 makes Canon a player. And since you are committed to it because of your glass....
> 
> 
> The 6D2 will have an advantage only if it has an articulating screen for run and gun video work, not just a tilt screen. Tilt is marginal. Either way, it will be touch just like the 5D4 and have dual-pixel, which is about 90% of the game when it comes to video.
> ...



thanks for your feedback and detailed reply! It was very helpful.

I wish the 5d IV was 3300....in canada its 4300 X(


----------



## iamjhil (Feb 5, 2018)

has anyone tried these out... I am real close to picking up the 5D IV, but that Digital image stabilization and swivel screen keep me rethinking...


----------



## 7DmkI (Feb 5, 2018)

iamjhil said:


> has anyone tried these out... I am real close to picking up the 5D IV, but that Digital image stabilization and swivel screen keep me rethinking...



I was in the same position a few months ago. I had a 7D mark i and wanted to move up to FF. After reading all the reviews, I couldn't really make up my mind.

I am an amateur like to take photo with birds. I had a chance to play with the two cameras one afternoon, side-by-side with various lenses available to attach to them. Both cameras are really good, AF very fast, FPS is almost the same and both take excellent photos. They are very similar in functionality but of course differences are there and thus their prices. I decided on 6Dii.

The coverage of the AF points is the major difference I found – 6Dii is really tight through the OVF. If it bothers you, go for 5Div. Higher MP is of course the advantage of 5Div; and I missed a few things such as the joystick but the 6Dii has the wheel and I adapted to it quite quickly. 6Dii single card slot doesn’t bother me but the articulated screen is a major plus. People are complaining about the DR but so far I don’t have much issue with it. I don’t take video much so I can’t say too much about it. 

I am very happy with my purchase and am still learning to use all the functions; I only took a couple thousand pics so far because of the cold winter; didn’t go out too often.


----------

